# Main Salmon 1st night campsite



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

What's a reasonable expectation for the 1st night campsite on the Main Salmon at estimated 2' flows later this July? I'm guessing we will be done with check-in and ready to get on the water by around 11. We'll eat lunch at put-in or on the water that first day.

Alder Creek is 8.6 miles and Upper Lantz Bar is just under 11.

I'd like to get in early enough to get dinner going by 6.

Thx.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. I assume the flow will be around 14-15k mid/late July, so the moving speed would be around 4-5 mph. So under 3 hours you can easily make it to Lantz bar. When are you guys launching?


----------



## DeeGardiner (Jun 18, 2009)

We often make it as far as Blackadar on the first day and we always take longer than expected to launch - usually after lunch.

Kazak4x4 - is your estimate of 14-15k at Whitebird? The flow at Corn Creek is already under 3' as far as I can tell - which is about 10k cfs.

We launch on July 11 and expect it to be about 2' on the ramp, or 7800 cfs.

I haven't run the Main since the formation of Black Creek and Alder Creek rapids. Are they anything to worry about at these levels?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep - at the White Bird gauge. Today it is 2.9ish at Corn Ck or just under 10k. We launch July 20 and after talking to the rangers were expecting around 2' but maybe it will lower by then. Thanks for helpful info about flow speed Alex and past experience Dee, that gives me something to plan with. 

Best to all and happy floating.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

We just took off on sunday. The ranger told us to expect 6 miles an hour as an average over the length of the river. At times we were easily moving 10 miles an hour! Obviously the water will come down but I do not think making miles will be a problem for quite some time!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Jaysus! That changes things. How were the yellow jackets?


----------



## Matthew73 (Jun 26, 2011)

We launched 6/28, got off 7/1. I don't think we even saw any yellow jackets for our first two nights (Pebble Beach and Ruff Creek). The last night we ended up camping on a sandbar across and just downriver from Maxwell. When we hit the beach, maybe around 5:00 pm ish, there were some YJs hovering around one corner of the beach, but they left us alone and really weren't an issue. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a few yellow jackets. Easy to see how they become a problem later... We scouted Black Creek rapid and ran the left side, Adler was just an easy wave train. First time I have run this one and i think most rapids were easier and kinda washed out. Mallard was huge but we went way right and missed all the big stuff. At the end, Chitman was huge and getting right is mandatory to avoid a huge (boat flipping) wave train. I suspect these rapids all change alot at different flows... Have fun!


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I assume the flow will be around 14-15k mid/late July, so the moving speed would be around 4-5 mph. So under 3 hours you can easily make it to Lantz bar. When are you guys launching?


Alex, are you running this in July? We have a July 27th launch.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

We have never found it difficult to make miles on the Main even at low flows. We are always late out of the gates yet easily get 7/8 miles down even with a crack of 3 or 4pm departure! That first stretch is fast flowing. July 21st for us.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Ya, July 14th for us. I will post a TR after we get back


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Main at 1.5*

We launched at noon last year with the river around 1.5 and easily made it to Chuckar located at 15.9.

Concerning Alder Creek, there were some rocks showing at that level but there was a good line left of center or maybe a little more left. It may have shifted some this spring since it is a fairly new rapid. Overall not difficult.

We went left at Black Creek. It's a decent drop with a bump at the bottom and some decent waves below the bump but no real maneuvering is required. Also not too difficult.

Watch Kazak's great video for a preview of Alder Creek and maybe Black Creek, although I can't remember if that particular rapid is specifically included.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I think I got them all. Black Creek is a straight run on the left. Big waves, just stay away from the middle. The scout is on the left among the rocks. Alder creek is right after the Alder camp on the left side. I went left off center on the Alder creek, seemed like a good run.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I ran right at Black Creek at a similar level, and while I got through ok I would run left next time. Definitely a good rapid to take a look at.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

kazak4x4 said:


> Ya, July 14th for us. I will post a TR after we get back


I look forward to the trip report. This will be my first time on this run. I'm pretty stoked.


----------

